# Clip of GM Remy Presas teaching a student Tapi-Tapi



## Guro Harold (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

I found this clip on a AMAA forum via yahoo.com. If you watch very carefully, GM Remy Presas is going over Tapi-Tapi with a student at a camp in 1998 in New Hampshire.

I don't know who the student is, but it looks to me that it's Sensei/Guro Beth Seigler, who was my first Modern Arnis instructor.

Later,

Palusut


----------



## Guro Harold (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Sorry but I unintentially mis-typed the date. It should be 1988.

Best regards,

Palusut


----------



## Dan Anderson (Mar 5, 2007)

Harold,

Thanks for the clip.

Yours,
Dan


----------



## Guro Harold (Mar 7, 2007)

Dan Anderson said:


> Harold,
> 
> Thanks for the clip.
> 
> ...


You're welcome Dan!


----------

